# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Bios на ноут Sony Vaio PCG-481L(он pcg -tr1a)

## josefknecht

Помогите найти самый свежий биос для Sony Vaio PCG-481L.На старом нет загрузки с юсби-что не даёт нормально жить

----------


## Cheechako

Если такой опции не было изначально, то очень сомнительно, чтобы проблема решалась обновлением версии BIOS'а:(
- по крайней мере, мне такого не встречалось

----------


## 3_JI_O_u

на ноутбуке ASUS A7M слетел биос.биос  стал малофункционален и при установлении бутом СДром,при следующем входе в биос снова жёсткий фирст бут. диски с виндовс не загружаются ни при работе ноутбука, ни для установки винды. 
как перепрошить,подробности процесса перепрошивки биоса и что для этого надо?в наличии только ноут с XP sp3.

----------


## josefknecht

Исходную операционную систему снесли? или она и  была хр сп3?попробуйте загрузиться с LiveCD-cборок в инете много-скачать биос  с сайта асуса и асусовской же утилитой перепрошить.Ешё лучше -скачать биос и прошивальщик на другом компе ,сбросить это всё на флешку ,загрузиться с ливсиди и перешить биос ,который на флешке..
а для начала хорошо бы попытаться из биоса сбросить настройки на  настройки по умолчанию

----------


## 3_JI_O_u

[QUOTE=josefknecht;26643]Исходную операционную систему снесли? или она и  была хр сп3?попробуйте загрузиться с LiveCD-cборок в инете много-скачать биос  с сайта асуса и асусовской же утилитой перепрошить.Ешё лучше -скачать биос и прошивальщик на другом компе ,сбросить это всё на флешку ,загрузиться с ливсиди и перешить биос ,который на флешке..
а для начала хорошо бы попытаться из биоса сбросить настройки на  настройки по умолчанию[/QU



стояла виста,через неделю после покупики переустановил ХР.
попробую позже загрузится с LiveCD, сомневаюсь что получится.

----------

